# "No need to tip"



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

Travis and uber need to stop saying "no need to tip" on uber ads. that phrase gives people the impression the tip is included when it isn't. Its really cruel thing to do to drivers. They are rich beyond their dreams and this is how they treat drivers?


----------



## jaien39 (Jun 1, 2016)

JaniceCT said:


> Travis and uber need to stop saying "no need to tip" on uber ads. that phrase gives people the impression the tip is included when it isn't. Its really cruel thing to do to drivers. They are rich beyond their dreams and this is how they treat drivers?


Uber are here to sniff all the workers out there. 
You have to understand. Uber dont want you to make good happy money.
Uber are here to sniff your tip and LOL at you for Sniffing your Tips and deactivate you for low ratings.


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

uber benefits from a revolving door of new applicants that have accepted lower pay. They want you to quit.


----------

